# Changement de batterie iPod Touch 4G



## PierreBenoitCbn (31 Juillet 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

La batterie de mon iPod Touch quatrième génération a une autonomie beaucoup plus faible que lorsque je l'ai eu, c'est-à-dire en 2010. Maintenant, je dirais qu'elle tient 1h30 grand maximum lorsque la luminosité est à un peu moins que la moitié. Maintenant, la question que je me pose, vaut-il mieux renvoyer mon iPod Touch chez Apple, pour qu'ils me changent la batterie actuelle par une batterie officielle Apple pour environ 85 euros, ou en acheter une avec le kit de démontage sur eBay, à 5 euros (par exemple : http://goo.gl/bdgQL)

Quels sont vos avis?


----------



## Lauange (1 Août 2012)

Hello

Manipulation risquée. J'en connais un qui a flingué la nappe d'affichage lors de l'ouverture.


----------

